# Bleed/AF when on Estradiol patches (Evopad 100)



## kaza1000 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello

Can anyone provide advice or has anyone experienced the following?:
I was on 2 Evopad 100 patches for 19 days, about to go through with ET when I had an AF/menstruation.

The clinic has now suggested for my next cycle to take Synerol in addition to the patches. Again has anyone had experience of this?

Thank you

Kaza


----------

